# Has anyone had to use curbside vet services because of covid?



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

My vet now only has curbside visits and I have to take my dog in to get her anal glands expressed.  I made an appointment but feel badly that I have to wait in the cab while a vet tech takes my dog in to do the service.  I usually go in with her.  It's bad enough that my dog  has to have this done every month or two but now she'll be whisked away from me and into the clinic without me.  My dog hates this procedure even though she behaves like an angel during it.  I just feel badly now.  

Has anyone else used this curbside service since covid?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

Hi Ruth - My neighbor's dog had curbside service and it worked well.  Per the neighbor, it was very efficient and had extremely high levels of hygiene precautions taken by staff.  The dog did not voice any complaints.  By the way, when I had my own, very large male dog, I was taught by the vet how to do the manual expression at home.  It's gross, but I couldn't afford to get his gland professionally expressed as often as it needed to be done.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2020)

It was time for me to get more heartworm meds for my dog, he takes one per month, year round.  Every two years they take a blood test anyway before giving the meds.  They insisted that I take him in for the test before I get the meds.  I also have always been with him at every vet visit and was not happy that he had to go in alone, but I understand their not wanting people in the building during this pandemic.

Anyhoo, I got to the parking lot, called and let them know I was there.  A vet tech came out and took him inside.  A few minutes later she came back out with him, no blood test taken, so it all was for nothing.  Even though it was two years since his last test, and they insisted he needed on over the phone.....they changed their tune.

Everything went okay, especially since he was just walked in and out of the building.   I went home and paid over the phone using my credit card. They only charged for meds. If it's something I have no control over, I just go with the rules they put in place for the coronavirus, best we can do not to get too upset over it. Good luck with your girl, sorry you have to pay for waiting in the cab, hope they're quick about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Thank you Em and SeaBreeze.  I guess I'm worrying my dog will be upset.  I realize they need to do this because of the virus.  I just wish I could be there to "hold her paw" while she gets it done.  I hope they are fast too for everyone's sake.   

Em, even if they told me how to do it she wouldn't hold still for me.  She gets upset when I clean her back end in the tub and jumped out last week.  It takes one to hold her and another to do it and that's how they do it at the vet.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you Em and SeaBreeze.  I guess I'm worrying my dog will be upset.  I realize they need to do this because of the virus.  I just wish I could be there to "hold her paw" while she gets it done.  I hope they are fast too for everyone's sake.
> 
> Em, even if they told me how to do it she wouldn't hold still for me.  She gets upset when I clean her back end in the tub and jumped out last week.  It takes one to hold her and another to do it and that's how they do it at the vet.


I get it - too bad we humans didn't come with four arms!  With my Murray, I think he was just happy to have relief from the discomfort - and relieved that I wasn't trying to brush out his very furry tail!  He hated that!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I get it - too bad we humans didn't come with four arms!  With my Murray, I think he was just happy to have relief from the discomfort - and relieved that I wasn't trying to brush out his very furry tail!  He hated that!


Yes, some dogs can't stand to have their tails fussed with, mine is one, too!


----------



## ancientmariner (May 17, 2020)

Twice with our little 'money pit' dog.  Took him to the groomer, the masked owner met us at the door both to drop him off and pick him up.  The we needed to take him to the vet for a series of shots, 3 shots & 2 prescriptions.  They came to our car with mask, gloves took him through the window, they called with the charges which went on a card then they brought him out with receipt in hand, again gloved/masked.  I said to the wife I hope this doesn't change when to danger has passed, I like the service.


----------



## Judycat (May 17, 2020)

Yes took my cat Coffie to the vet two weeks ago for an abscess on his face. He howled the whole way there and expressed his own anal glands in the carrier. Got there and the assistant came out and took the carrier in. Ten minutes later the vet comes out describes what's what. Goes back in. In a few minutes, the vet and assistant come out. Doc has the carrier and assistant has the paperwork. I write a check and doc puts the carrier in the car. He makes small talk about the abscess, gives me the antibiotic and indicates the cat may smell bad. I tell him yes I was smelling him on the way there. We both have a chuckle and off we go. Stinky carries on howling non-stop, is confused when I open the carrier as he sees things looking familiar. The visit was quicker than any other I've experienced. After all that drama, Coffie is just fine.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> Twice with our little 'money pit' dog.  Took him to the groomer, the masked owner met us at the door both to drop him off and pick him up.  The we needed to take him to the vet for a series of shots, 3 shots & 2 prescriptions.  They came to our car with mask, gloves took him through the window, they called with the charges which went on a card then they brought him out with receipt in hand, again gloved/masked.  I said to the wife I hope this doesn't change when to danger has passed, I like the service.


I'm glad it went well at both the vet and groomer.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Yes took my cat Coffie to the vet two weeks ago for an abscess on his face. He howled the whole way there and expressed his own anal glands in the carrier. Got there and the assistant came out and took the carrier in. Ten minutes later the vet comes out describes what's what. Goes back in. In a few minutes, the vet and assistant come out. Doc has the carrier and assistant has the paperwork. I write a check and doc puts the carrier in the car. He makes small talk about the abscess, gives me the antibiotic and indicates the cat may smell bad. I tell him yes I was smelling him on the way there. We both have a chuckle and off we go. Stinky carries on howling non-stop, is confused when I open the carrier as he sees things looking familiar. The visit was quicker than any other I've experienced. After all that drama, Coffie is just fine.


I'm so glad your kitty is fine but what an ordeal.


----------



## Ronni (May 17, 2020)

Yeah I’ve taken Tango in since the lockdown. The vet tech instructed me to stay in the car and put his little carrier on the passenger seat, and she came and removed him, masked and gloved.

The vet then called me on my cell while I waited in the car, and conducted the exam while talking and asking questions and such over the phone.

The tech returned him to the passenger seat with some meds, took my credit card info and I went home. Simple and easy, with minimal exposure for all.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

I feel for you.

I got my dog and cat as very young rescues, they both lived to be 21-22 years old.  Like you, I was there for all their treatments & repairs.

But they'll be in and done with before both of you know it.  And you'll both be glad you got it taken care of, regardless of the imperfect circumstances.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Thank you all for the replies.  It will probably be ok.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you all for the replies.  It will probably be ok.


Sure it will.

But that does not mean it isn't stressful.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Sure it will.
> 
> But that does not mean it isn't stressful.


Yes, exactly!


----------



## Judycat (May 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm so glad your kitty is fine but what an ordeal.


Cats are not dogs. Cats are all about drama. This one is anyway. That wasn't his first vet visit but he carries on the same way every time as if he's being slowly murdered.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Cats are not dogs. Cats are all about drama. This one is anyway. That wasn't his first vet visit but he carries on the same way every time as if he's being slowly murdered.


I see.  I used to have cats and yes they can be dramatic!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2020)

I just talked to the manager here and one of them is going to take my dog and I to the vet tomorrow.  I feel some relief because if they didn't take me I'd have to take a cab and wait in the cab.  That was another part of it I felt nervous about so things seem better now.  I think it's going to be okay.  

Thanks for all your replies, they helped me to get used to this new idea of curbside Vet visits.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just talked to the manager here and one of them is going to take my dog and I to the vet tomorrow.  I feel some relief because if they didn't take me I'd have to take a cab and wait in the cab.  That was another part of it I felt nervous about so things seem better now.  I think it's going to be okay.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies, they helped me to get used to this new idea of curbside Vet visits.


I hope all goes well for your beloved pet.  Let us know, please!


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> It was time for me to get more heartworm meds for my dog, he takes one per month, year round.  Every two years they take a blood test anyway before giving the meds.  They insisted that I take him in for the test before I get the meds.  I also have always been with him at every vet visit and was not happy that he had to go in alone, but I understand their not wanting people in the building during this pandemic.
> 
> Anyhoo, I got to the parking lot, called and let them know I was there.  A vet tech came out and took him inside.  A few minutes later she came back out with him, no blood test taken, so it all was for nothing.  Even though it was two years since his last test, and they insisted he needed on over the phone.....they changed their tune.
> 
> Everything went okay, especially since he was just walked in and out of the building.   I went home and paid over the phone using my credit card. They only charged for meds. If it's something I have no control over, I just go with the rules they put in place for the coronavirus, best we can do not to get too upset over it. Good luck with your girl, sorry you have to pay for waiting in the cab, hope they're quick about it.



Wonder why a blood test would be needed if they are continually on the heartworm med?   

I recently  had issues with getting yearly heartworm prevention  from my vet.    They did a blood test last summer and gave me an 8 month supply only...   so,  now that I am out,  I found what I needed online,  a 12 month supply,   and at a good price.  I  ordered,  and they needed prescription approval from the local vet office. ... so vet charged  me 20% markup for getting it elsewhere.  grrrrr .... (but still less than local vet) 

Not happy with them at all  .... I'm   going to go back to an old vet from my old neighborhood  when it's time for yearly checkup in the fall.
That is, IF  there are any normal office visits by then.


----------



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> My vet now only has curbside visits and I have to take my dog in to get her anal glands expressed.  I made an appointment but feel badly that I have to wait in the cab while a vet tech takes my dog in to do the service.  I usually go in with her.  It's bad enough that my dog  has to have this done every month or two but now she'll be whisked away from me and into the clinic without me.  My dog hates this procedure even though she behaves like an angel during it.  I just feel badly now.
> 
> Has anyone else used this curbside service since covid?


Hi, Ruthann,
I have 3 dogs and have had to do the curbside thing twice with my 11 year old Maltese. I hate no being there with her but it worked out well as I have a lot of trust in my vet. I know it is scary for our babies but mine seemed to bear it well. Hope this is over before you have to do it again.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Hi, Ruthann,
> I have 3 dogs and have had to do the curbside thing twice with my 11 year old Maltese. I hate no being there with her but it worked out well as I have a lot of trust in my vet. I know it is scary for our babies but mine seemed to bear it well. Hope this is over before you have to do it again.


Thank you.  I have to take her in for her anal glands every two months or sooner sometimes.  I'm glad your pup fared well through the curbside visit.  We go tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2020)

Well, we had our appointment today and all went okay.  They did the procedure for her and had her back out in a few minutes.  She said how good my dog was, too.  She always is! I'm so glad to get that over with.  I know my dog is too and very relieved!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

*My niece did, when she had to take her cat in to be PTS. They called when they arrived with the cat. A tech came out to get him, then brought his body out afterward.  They said it worked OK, but were sad they could not be with him *


----------



## 911 (May 29, 2020)

I was behind an SUV on Tuesday and on the back window there was written a message stating “In Home Euthanasia for Your Pet.” I had to ask some friends about this and it seems that this is gaining popularity.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2020)

911 said:


> I was behind an SUV on Tuesday and on the back window there was written a message stating “In Home Euthanasia for Your Pet.” I had to ask some friends about this and it seems that this is gaining popularity.



There are a couple of vets around here who have been doing this for a long time -- usually when a dog is too large for its owner to physically lift and get into the car, or for people who just want their pet to slip away in his/her normal environment.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2020)

911 said:


> I was behind an SUV on Tuesday and on the back window there was written a message stating “In Home Euthanasia for Your Pet.” I had to ask some friends about this and it seems that this is gaining popularity.


Well, thank God my dog didn't need that!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2020)

911 said:


> I was behind an SUV on Tuesday and on the back window there was written a message stating “In Home Euthanasia for Your Pet.” I had to ask some friends about this and it seems that this is gaining popularity.



A friend had her vet come to her home to euthanize her pet. They did it out on the patio


----------



## 911 (May 30, 2020)

I thought to myself how thoughtful of an idea this was. I know that for some pet owners taking their pet to the Vet to have it put down can be and probably is a very traumatic experience Having it done in the comfort of their home not only lessens the stress on the pet owner, but also on the pet. I never saw a dog (especially) or a cat that really was excited bout going to the Vets.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

911 said:


> I thought to myself how thoughtful of an idea this was. I know that for some pet owners taking their pet to the Vet to have it put down can be and probably is a very traumatic experience Having it done in the comfort of their home not only lessens the stress on the pet owner, but also on the pet. I never saw a dog (especially) or a cat that really was excited bout going to the Vets.


I have to think on that.  There is the issue of having to dispose of the body, too, and I wonder how it is done when you do it at home.  Many pet "owners" have their pets cremated and put in an urn or some kind of vessel.  Actually, I don't even want to think about it but I know I may have to some day if she doesn't outlive me.


----------

